# It's Moving Day....



## old medic (Nov 21, 2020)

Well more like moving weekend....
After a couple years of grinding away on our place, we are set to move onto the property.
The garage is enclosed and wired up, Well is up and running, Washer and dryer set up.
Area cleared for our storage trailer and camper spot... Septic line run for the camper.
Storage trailer moved and spent yesterday afternoon sorting though and setting up the daily use stuff into the garage.
Hopefully this afternoon we will be set to hook the tractor to the camper and make the 400 yard journey to our new home.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 21, 2020)

Hope your move is a smooth one!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 21, 2020)

Congratulations on this milestone but please be careful!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 21, 2020)

old medic said:


> Well more like moving weekend....
> After a couple years of grinding away on our place, we are set to move onto the property.
> The garage is enclosed and wired up, Well is up and running, Washer and dryer set up.
> Area cleared for our storage trailer and camper spot... Septic line run for the camper.
> ...


Will you live in the camper or is there a house too?


----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2020)

Best wishes on your move.


----------



## MickaC (Nov 21, 2020)

All the best wishes for your move.
Hope this new home fulfils your dreams and more.
When you get through the moving part.
Sit back and ENJOY.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 21, 2020)

Are you moving to a new house, or house to camper, or just moving the camper-home 400 ft.    sorry, I'm confused!


----------



## old medic (Nov 22, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Are you moving to a new house, or house to camper, or just moving the camper-home 400 ft.  sorry, I'm confused!


YES.... LOLI thought I had told the story on here but research says
That Is a lie... ...   So here we go.....


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 22, 2020)

old medic said:


> YES.... LOLI thought I had told the story on here but research says
> That Is a lie... ...   So here we go.....


I thought you were staying in the camper while you fixed up the house and both camper and house were on the property you bought.


----------



## old medic (Nov 22, 2020)

I have mentioned it but thought I had told the whole story... Its a mess


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 22, 2020)

@old medic You're starting to sound like Paul Harvey....


----------



## old medic (Nov 22, 2020)

LOL Thanks Meanderer.... Thats a great compliment to me


----------



## old medic (Nov 22, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I thought you were staying in the camper while you fixed up the house and both camper and house were on the property you bought.


Its actually 2 houses on 2 adjoining properties... Was one piece years ago
We have 2 houses with wells and septic on 4 acres.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 22, 2020)

I'm glad it is all coming together!  Hope you are all snug, before Winter sets in.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 22, 2020)

Well, best of luck in your new home; may many blessings and happy years be ahead for all of you!


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 22, 2020)

*Hope your new adventure is a happy one, old medic!*


----------



## Chet (Nov 22, 2020)

Moving is an adventure. Better to get it done when you are not too old, cuz later it's just too much. Good luck.


----------



## old medic (Nov 23, 2020)

Well thanks for the well wishes... but Its gonna be another day.....
Tractor dont have enough UMF to move it....
will need to borrow a truck


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 23, 2020)

Best of luck to you and much happiness in your new home @old medic, there will be some bumps along the way, but keep the faith.  Hope you have a bright future when all is said and done.


----------



## old medic (Dec 11, 2020)

YIPPY KAYAHH 
We got moved yesterday....wife left for work and came home to the camper gone....


----------



## MickaC (Dec 11, 2020)

So happy for you both. ENJOY your new home and HAPPY LIFE there.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 11, 2020)

Sounds well thought out, adventuresome, but most of all fun!  Best of luck to you!!!


----------



## Jules (Dec 11, 2020)

Settle in and enjoy.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 11, 2020)

Congrats!


----------



## old medic (Jan 13, 2021)

And we now have TV Again... Not sure why... watching the news almost seems like reruns....


----------

